# chewing



## barrett (Feb 1, 2008)

my boy was about 1 before he was allowed alone...first just in our bedroom, then added the bath, then add the hall & so on & just built on it. He doesn't have much interest in chewing & his only vice is the dish-rag! ewww 
I think we just got lucky, some dogs you may never be able to trust..my previous dog, choc lab. just passed in Feb at 12yrs, but that old boy could not be trusted anywhere alone ever! He learned how to get up & open cupboards on the *upper *cabinets to steal a loaf of bread! the organics bin was a salad bowl to him...you get the picture. We always had a baby gate across the kitchen even when we were home. Hopefully your pup will learn in time & not be as stubborn as my lab!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't think there is a magic age when they can be trusted and each dog is different. My Oakly was not a big destroyer of stuff and had the run of the house at night by 3 months and during the day while I was at work by 5 months. Caue who I picked up at 9 months gets the run of the house at night but must be crated during the day. I also have to watch him closely in the evening when I am home as he will wander off and find things to chew. :doh: 

Make sure your pup is getting plenty of exercise. Tired dogs are good dogs. :


----------

